# Opinions on Castor & Pollux Dog Food??



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I am helping with a dog rescue and recently switched from Nutro (I didn't know how bad it was and now can't believe I was feeding my dogs that stuff )..to Castor & Pollux, on recommendation from another foster family. 

Does anyone have any good or bad facts or opinions on this food? I don't want to keep switching them around, but want to be sure that I'm feeding them something that's good for them.:smile:

Thanks!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think that one's pretty good, not the best but pretty good. If you want more ideas of foods we're fond of, you can check out the top 5 dog foods thread we all contributed to.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much! I will check them out.


----------



## $moneycat$ (Nov 11, 2008)

*better than nutro*

I checked out this brand, and if I remember correctly it has brewers rice and beet pulp which are by-product fillers. Corn free though and better than Nutro. Not the highest quality food, but not bad either. I think dogfoodanalysis.com gave it 3 1/2 stars out of 6. I also foster dogs and pay for their food myself and know it can be hard for people to afford the premium brands.

I do actually recommend the C&P 'weight management' formula though since it is one of the few brands that has managed to significantly cut calories without lowering the meat content. I emailed the company since the calorie content wasn't listed on the website, and they got back to me with an answer in about 5 minutes, I was impressed. They will also send coupons on request. I chose to go with Artemis weight manangement which is the other brand that has high meat/low calorie content - better ingredients but also much more expensive.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I'll check it out!


----------

